# Monia starting at the 2?



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

That's what I'm hearing.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like it.

Charles Smith is heading to the bench. 

No word on who's heading to the inactive list.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Outlaw is now inactive ... much to my chagrin!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Good to hear about Monia, however, I have actually been impressed with Charles Smith's play. He seems to play well within the offense and play hard on defense.

Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to disagree with you Prune....Charles Smith did not fit well within the offense, did not do anything to reduce the pressure off the middle, and was simply atrocious off the dribble. Monia brings defense, shooting and activity, and size, which is big. 

I wonder if Travis is going to the D league


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I have to disagree with you Prune....Charles Smith did not fit well within the offense, did not do anything to reduce the pressure off the middle, and was simply atrocious off the dribble. Monia brings defense, shooting and activity, and size, which is big.
> 
> I wonder if Travis is going to the D league


He can't.

This is his 3rd year in the league. That's why Minnesota had to release Ndudi Ebi.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Don't worry about Outlaw going to the Inactive list, teams don't have to turn in their lineups until 60 min. before the game, and John Nash just said Nate, he is pretty sure, is going to take this month of November to get the rotation down. Nash also said that Nate was very high on Monia and Viktor, and just because they are on the inactive list doesn't mean they are getting demoted. He also told that to Smith and Outlaw, that it is just a chance for Monia to show what he's got because he was one of the more aggressive players in the preseason.

That is pretty much paraphrasing what Nash said before the game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I didn't hear Khryapa mentioned in pre-game announcements. 

Weird. Has be been traded? Did they just skip him? Did I just miss it?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool finally Monia is gonna play.I wonder if they are gonna play Kryapha any time soon.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Cool finally Monia is gonna play.I wonder if they are gonna play Kryapha any time soon.


Let's wait until after the game to see if it was 'cool' or not. If he hits a few shots and plays good D, we can call it cool.

Okay...so far, so good. I'll call it cool already. Lots of rebounds for Monia.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Why do u critiscize me in most of ur posts.Why can't it be cool that he's playing. He doesn't have to be good to be cool.I think its cool he gets playing time and off the inactive list.It makes me mad, no matter what i say u always make a remark to shoot down what i say.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am glad to see him play. I have hopes for him and Victor... maybe unwarrented. But I can hope :gopray:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Why do u critiscize me in most of ur posts.Why can't it be cool that he's playing. He doesn't have to be good to be cool.I think its cool he gets playing time and off the inactive list.It makes me mad, no matter what i say u always make a remark to shoot down what i say.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I agree with Zidane, it's good to see Monia play.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Why do u critiscize me in most of ur posts.Why can't it be cool that he's playing. He doesn't have to be good to be cool.I think its cool he gets playing time and off the inactive list.It makes me mad, no matter what i say u always make a remark to shoot down what i say.


You go junior. Don't take none of them old timer jack. :cheers:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Why do u critiscize me in most of ur posts.Why can't it be cool that he's playing. He doesn't have to be good to be cool.I think its cool he gets playing time and off the inactive list.It makes me mad, no matter what i say u always make a remark to shoot down what i say.


Exactly what I was talking about a week ago with the TradeTheo thing..good for you Zid. :clap:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

so far he's got more assists and rebounds than anyone else, that's pretty cool


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

How many points does he have?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> How many points does he have?


Please don't think that I'm in any way insulting you by doing this. Okay? Can you handle what I'm about to post?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005110522

Are you still okay?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Monia 6 pts 6 rebounds 4 assists

Miles and Telfair with 11 pts


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

> Please don't think that I'm in any way insulting you by doing this. Okay? Can you handle what I'm about to post?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005110522
> 
> Are you still okay?


Go a step further and once at that page, click on the GameChannel link and you'll get play-by-play updates.

Gramps...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Fork said:


> Please don't think that I'm in any way insulting you by doing this. Okay? Can you handle what I'm about to post?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005110522
> 
> Are you still okay?


Being sarcastic to a fourteen year old kid just isn't funny. Just help him out and give him the link.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that Monia made a big difference for the team... He was directing traffic in the ZOne D, he was a thereat to shoot, played such good D I was confused why they kept taking him out for Ruben down the stretch.

Kepp him starting...Let Smith Backup and Dixon can...I don't care.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Being sarcastic to a fourteen year old kid just isn't funny. Just help him out and give him the link.


I honestly wasn't being that sarcastic.

The guy thinks I'm attacking him no matter what I say. Whether or not I was even posting anything about him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW Monias stat line
8 points on 3for 6 from the field
6 Rebounds
5 assists
1 steal
0 Turnoverrs


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Schilly said:


> BTW Monias stat line
> 8 points on 3for 6 from the field
> 6 Rebounds
> 5 assists
> ...


Pretty good stat line for a guy who went from inactive to starting 2-guard in less than 24 hours.

He did what a lot of players in general don't do - moved without the ball. He was fiesty and pretty active throughout the game. And that clutch shot down the stretch? Beautiful!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Fork said:


> I honestly wasn't being that sarcastic.
> 
> The guy thinks I'm attacking him no matter what I say. Whether or not I was even posting anything about him.


K apologies then. It's just that I remember being 14 and a super Blazer fan. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Monia freaking earned starting tonite. Guy played his 1st ever real game in the NBA, and played like a 6-7 year vet. He was directing players on D, and hustling. Guy played smart, hustled, and looked like he belonged there.

As I said (to schilly, mostly) don't trade him! Start him!

PNUUUUUUUUU MONIA!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Monia was great tonight. He grabbed a ton of rebounds (5 in the 1st quarter), shot well from the floor, hit a clutch shot down the stretch and showed some real confidence. I really hope he starts over the other guards we have. 

Great move by Nate, something Mo never would have found out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Much Like Viktor last year, I'd like to see Sergei shoot more often.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Hopefully he'll set Patterson soon and we can see both Viktor and Sergei on the floor. The Hammer and Sickle? :banana:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> Monia freaking earned starting tonite. Guy played his 1st ever real game in the NBA, and *played like a 6-7 year vet*. He was directing players on D, and hustling. Guy played smart, hustled, and looked like he belonged there.


That's just what I was thinking watching him tonight. He only scored 8 points but his contribution to the game was so much more. In 30 minutes he only took 6 shots, all within the flow of the offense. He makes the right passes and the right plays like an NBA vet. He makes the team better. 

(Sidenote: Dixon took more shots (7) in only 11 minutes, making only 1.)

This is the second time I've seen him this year. After the first game (preseason) I thought he should be our starting SG. I still do.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Being sarcastic to a fourteen year old kid just isn't funny. Just help him out and give him the link.


Can we lay off what his age is?

He's either a poster here or he's not. His opinions are no more valid or invalid because of his age.

If we need to watch what we say about each other's opinion because of who they are or what their story is, I think there will be a chilling effect and everyone will walk on eggshells.

If Zidane, or anyone else, can't take their positions being criticised, they shouldn't post here. Or they should come up with better posts. I don't care if that poster is 8 or 80.

Ed O.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Monia played well tonight. He didn't force any shots and looked good out there. His clutch jumper was the difference!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Monia was just about as good as any other Blazer... which considering it was HIS FIRST GAME is an excellent, excellent start.

Hopefully he's earned a few more starts and we get to see him improve.

Ed O.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I was pleasantly surprised by Monia's effect on the game tonight. His stat line is good but not amazing....but that is not the main effect he had. He definately helped the offense along by being there, cutting, passing, hustling, and playing smart. I honestly think McMillan is just experimenting with the lineup right now and seeing who is going to fit into the rotation. I think Monia has a role on this team now. I am guessing that as the season progresses we will start to see the fundamentally sound players, such as Monia and Viktor take a larger role on the team. These are the type of players I think of when I think Nate McMillan. Plus they are the Hammer and the Sickle.

Prunetang


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

I was so glad to see Monia in the starting lineup. I was 90% certain we wouldn't do any worse than Dixon. Though, I don't understand why Smith's minutes was cut instead of Dixon's minutes. Hopefully, Monia continues to start and do well, and Smith/Outlaw/Webster gets all of Dixon's minutes.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got to say that I was pretty happy with Monia being put in- we need some semblance of defense out there! Speaking of which, it's about time for our centers to do a bit more. That was supposed to be one of our above average positions.

But, back to the topic, I think it's great that Monia is looking good. If he could just be an average shooting guard, it would make such a huge difference. We might even hit the 30 win mark that I and many others predicted.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Can we lay off what his age is?
> 
> He's either a poster here or he's not. His opinions are no more valid or invalid because of his age.
> 
> ...


No Ed O, we can't lay off his age. He was attacked/baited by Fork for using the word "cool" in his post. It was a worthy post on Zidane's part and did not warrant any mocking from Fork. It was classless and makes one hope he never has children of his own. Living in such a liberal mecca as the Pacific Northwest (and formerly being a lawyer I hear) I would expect you to take up the cause of the person being taken advantage of here.

I applaud Zidane for standing up to his playground cyber bully, and we all have the right to defend him if we agree with him. You and Fork likewise can dwell on his misspells, lacking grammar, etc... and criticize/critique him. But he is entitled to use the word "cool."


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

mOnya did the samething for CSKA when he was there, he is ability to make the team better comes to no shock to me and I am glad he add a good game. The Hammer and the Sickle is a fitting nicknoame for the pair hope we will see both of them on the floor at the sametime in the near future.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Monia is really impressing me. Honestly, he reminds me alot of Boris Diaw. A very smart player who can pass, rebound and play D. His jumper is already better than Diaws though.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> No Ed O, we can't lay off his age. He was attacked/baited by Fork for using the word "cool" in his post.


So who gives a **** whether Zidane is 14 or 54?

If you disagree with what Fork said, I entirely understand and support anyone's right to argue about it whether I agree or not.

But saying that Zidane shouldn't be picked on because he's 14 is not fair to Zidane or to anyone else on the board IMO.

And I think that people have just picked up on the "baiting" thing and are using it entirely inappropriately. Which is not surprising, I guess, since the decision was made that people can be silenced if enough people complain about them.



> You and Fork likewise can dwell on his misspells, lacking grammar, etc... and criticize/critique him. But he is entitled to use the word "cool."


Please find a single post where I've criticized Zidane for his spelling or anything else. While it's conceivable I've made a joke or two, I don't recall doing it and I am all but certain I've never said anything seriously negative to him.

Of course, it's easier to make attacks on me as a person than to think about what I'm actually saying.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool!

Flame away!
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed O said:


> So who gives a **** whether Zidane is 14 or 54?
> 
> If you disagree with what Fork said, I entirely understand and support anyone's right to argue about it whether I agree or not.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct in that you have not critisized Zidane for his misspelling, grammar, etc... But to defend Fork on this, when he is a great board member but clearly wrong on this point is hard to accept. But I can. The point being is that his age does matter, just like his ethnicity, gender, sexual orientation, religion, political affiliation, etc... I did not make up these rules, but we must abide by them. I got irritated by the political discussion that was going on in the Lars Larson thread. Take it to the OT board, which is where the Swoopes thread rightly was moved to.

Why is age asked when one joins this board? They do not ask for any of the other demographics that I listed above.

Zidane is a young energetic teen that is into his Blazers, just like all of us older folks. Too bad he wasn't here right after the draft when this board got real slow waiting for the new CBA.

As for misinterpreting the "baiting" term, give me the definition. It seems to me Fork was either trying to:

A. Bait
B. Intimidate/Bully
C. Put down/Embarass/Mock

But there was not any humor in the post, it seemed mean spirited in nature to me. That is fine if you are attacking the "meat and potatoes" of his post, but off limits I would think when he is showing his age.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> No Ed O, we can't lay off his age. He was attacked/baited by Fork for using the word "cool" in his post. It was a worthy post on Zidane's part and did not warrant any mocking from Fork. It was classless and makes one hope he never has children of his own. Living in such a liberal mecca as the Pacific Northwest (and formerly being a lawyer I hear) I would expect you to take up the cause of the person being taken advantage of here.
> 
> I applaud Zidane for standing up to his playground cyber bully, and we all have the right to defend him if we agree with him. You and Fork likewise can dwell on his misspells, lacking grammar, etc... and criticize/critique him. But he is entitled to use the word "cool."


My original post about waiting to decide whether or not it was 'cool' that Monia is being overanalyzed. I meant, if Monia shot 1-14 and played terrible defense, that wouldn't be a particularly 'cool' performance. 

In fact, let's take a look at exactly what I said: Let's wait until after the game to see if it was 'cool' or not. If he hits a few shots and plays good D, we can call it cool.

THEN, about 10 minutes after the original post, I added THIS: Okay...so far, so good. I'll call it cool already. Lots of rebounds for Monia.

As it turns out, it was 'cool' that he played. He hit some shots and played very good D. 

I didn't bait him at all. I didn't attack him at all. Stop overreacting.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Yes, you are correct in that you have not critisized Zidane for his misspelling, grammar, etc... But to defend Fork on this, when he is a great board member but clearly wrong on this point is hard to accept. But I can. The point being is that his age does matter, just like his ethnicity, gender, sexual orientation, religion, political affiliation, etc... I did not make up these rules, but we must abide by them.


Fantastic.

Who's bringing up his age? Not Fork. He, and no one else that I've seen, is making fun of his age. It's used by some as an excuse: He doesn't have to make sense, or to spell properly, or to defend his ideas... he's 14, the argument seems to go.

Making fun of someone's spelling? Disregarding or taking more lightly the opinion of someone who's being an emotional spaz? Those things are unrelated to age. Unrelated to ethnicity or sexual orientation.

By saying, "You can't say something about him or his arguments because he's 14" one is setting a different playing field for different members of the board... both on how someone should expect to be treated AND how we should treat different members.

I don't want to worry about what age someone is. I don't want to worry about how tall they are, or if they shave their legs. I want to worry about what that person is saying about the Blazers. Mixing a poster's message up with my perception of the poster as a person is dangerous business and, IMO, causes many more problems than it fixes.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Some of the issues seem to be a lack of proper grammar and well thought out ideas (according to some). The reason age is a factor here is clearly due to education and experience. A 14 year old freshman/sophomore in high school clearly will not have the same critical thinking or even writing skills of a 30 year old college graduate.

So yes, age is a factor in this issue. Zidane is being criticized at times because of his lack of grammar/knowledge/whatever and it's because he simply has not learned like some of the older posters.

The whole "I don't care if he's 8 or if he's 54" thing is silly because you wouldn't treat an 8 year old like he's an idiot for saying something that he has no prior experience with. So if Zidane says something that you think is not well thought out, skip it.

I don't know how many times I've heard posters say, "if you don't agree with it, then don't bother reading". Well, this is pretty much the same situation and your negative comments are neither appreciated nor helpful. Chances are Zidane is going to school and is being educated on how express himself, how to read, write, examine things, study, etc. and for someone on a message board to come down on him because he isn't as seasoned as someone else is ridiculous.

He's here to discuss basketball. He doesn't call anyone out and he doesn't seem to be on here with the purpose of baiting anyone. If you don't agree with his stance, break down your response in a well thought out manner without being insulting or condescending. It really wouldn't hurt and I'm sure it would be appreciated by both Zidane and other posters alike.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> The whole "I don't care if he's 8 or if he's 54" thing is silly because you wouldn't treat an 8 year old like he's an idiot for saying something that he has no prior experience with.


Acting age-neutral, is NOT silly. This board is here, as far as I am concerned, for people to talk about the Blazers irrespective of where they live, who they are, or how old they are.

If we start to discriminate--even if it's to protect people we see as less capable of handling themselves than others--that starts to break down. Every time we respond to someone we will have to think, "Does this person have some particular limitation that won't allow them to understand this? Does this person have something wrong with them that causes this comment to be less applicable to them?"

We should be governed by a set of rules that apply to us all equally, and that should be relatively easy to enforce. By having a special set of rules for each poster, and by having a special sub-set of rules for how each poster should interact with each OTHER poster (for example, should one 14 year-old be able to criticize the post of another? Should a 14 year-old be able to criticize the post of an 84 year old who can't type very quickly?) the complexity of the rules become untenable.



> He's here to discuss basketball. He doesn't call anyone out and he doesn't seem to be on here with the purpose of baiting anyone. If you don't agree with his stance, break down your response in a well thought out manner without being insulting or condescending. It really wouldn't hurt and I'm sure it would be appreciated by both Zidane and other posters alike.


I don't know who you're talking to here. Certainly not to me. Again: I haven't criticized Zidane for his grammar or anything else. And, in fact, I let him know my opinion a couple of weeks ago that him enjoying this board should trump him worrying about spelling or grammar.

I'm not criticizing Zidane at all with these comments. I'm sick of people taking shots at Fork for disagreeing with Zidane just because they think Fork is picking on a youngster.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how about we just not be super critical of how a poster writes, or types?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

No, Ed, it's not directed at you. Obviously, you're entitled to your opinion and though I really don't agree with your assestment pertaining to this situation, I don't think there's any way of convincing you of believing otherwise. I understand that.

As for people taking shots at Fork for disagreeing with Zidane, you don't think there's a condescending undertone to the way he responds to him? Granted that it's often times difficult to convey things such as human emotion, sarcasm, etc. on a message board, Zidane doesn't seem to merit the kind of resonses that Fork gives him. Just my opinion.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> how about we just not be super critical of how a poster writes, or types?


Good idea.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't think that age should matter. I started posting here when I was 14. I know I made up some stupid trades that only worked on real gm and weren't possible. I bet I made some posts that annoyed the hell out of people but really. Its a forum never once did i take any of the criticism personally, most of the people on here are as smart if not much smarter than me. Zidane my advice is just post away, sure your grammar or lack of may irritate and annoy some people but thats the minority. Plus just think about what Hap and Ed o would be like if they had Internet when they were 14


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

go monia go but we need to see viktor out there! 

Monia was drafted as a sg and it looks like he is a tall sg that can play sf too! I was pumped we drafted him cus I wanted him at 13 and I am glad to see him playing for us rather than someone else!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder how many comparisons can be drawn between Monia and Larry Steele?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Just to pose the question again; Can Monia play the SG spot or is he a SF? 
This was a question that we all wondered and many of us went back and forth on during the last year or so. Obviously, in the past we didn't have much to base arguments on. So, after seeing him in the 2 spot for a game, what do you all think now? I personally thought he can and will be a 2 in this league. Can he play the 3? Yeah. But I think he will be in the league as a SG for a while. 
So, to bring back the controversial subject, what do you think?

Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> Just to pose the question again; Can Monia play the SG spot or is he a SF?
> This was a question that we all wondered and many of us went back and forth on during the last year or so. Obviously, in the past we didn't have much to base arguments on. So, after seeing him in the 2 spot for a game, what do you all think now? I personally thought he can and will be a 2 in this league. Can he play the 3? Yeah. But I think he will be in the league as a SG for a while.
> So, to bring back the controversial subject, what do you think?
> 
> Prunetang


I think he showed he can play both.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think it's pretty funny that anyone really accepts an age posted in a message board profile as being fact.

Since my death in 1986 I have struggled with whether I should add a year to my age each birthday or not, even though I haven't really "aged" in the truest sense of the word. :biggrin: 

I think this started as a Monia thread and I'm happy we have one finally.

I hope next game we have a Khryapa thread to join it.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> I think it's pretty funny that anyone really accepts an age posted in a message board profile as being fact.
> 
> Since my death in 1986 I have struggled with whether I should add a year to my age each birthday or not, even though I haven't really "aged" in the truest sense of the word. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


And that would be "cool!"


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I like Monia as a SG. He may struggle with keeping up with the quicker 2's in the game, but he seems to have good footwork and some good fundemental defense. I like his size and rebounding at the position. His ballhandling also looked good enough to get the job done. With Telfair in the game we need to have another guard out there can make up for Bassy's lack of size.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, I think it's good to start him at the 2. He is the best shooter on the team outside of Martell Webster.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

The Sickle (monia) nees the Hammer (viktor) and the Anvil (HA) to play with to make up this line up:

Jack- Monia-Viktor- Miles- HA and play zone 90% of the time


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I was impressed with Monia's play last night...very solid....


He didn't force shots...made good passes...was a very active rebounder and defender...had a nice steal...and when his teamates finally realize he can SHOOT...will stretch opposing defenses....He should be the starter...no doubt in my mind...Hopefully when he gains some confidence, he will be a little more aggressive offensively.

As for can he play SG? It sure looks like he can...he played some good defense last night...and with Darius Miles and Ruben Pattersen on the team...switching defensively for certain SG should not be a problem...


----------

